# Relocating to Johanburg



## verma_rajv (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello Dear,

I will be relocating to Johansberg for more than a year assignment. I have family of four ... two daughters aged 7 and 4 years and they are in 2nd and nursery. Can any body tell what is cost of following to live in Johansberg. And also, what salary should I expect from the employer as I am 14 years experienced in IT and PMP, CSM and ITIL certified and currently working as Project/Program manager.

1. Rent for sigle room / double room( it should be where middle class people stay)
2. food cost for 4 people
3. Medical insurance for 4 people.
4. Car emi ( rent per month if rented or emi if bought), Please suggest which car would be economical for 4 people , I would pre fer to rent / buy small car which has got less maintenance and fuel effective.
5. School fee for two kids in english medium school.
6. Electricity per month
7. Cooking Gas cost
8. Phone bill 
9. Internet cost
10. other cost for a month.

Thanks 
Raj


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

If you look through the threads, you will find answers to most of your questions!
At the top right hand corner is an option, Search Forum.

;-)
For example, look at this:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/search.php?searchid=2434144


----------



## gunther13 (Sep 13, 2012)

it all depends where you wanna stay

1:A 2 bedroom flat, on average goes for R5500
2:food cost/ month R2000 if not more
3: Medical aid i reckon R2000 depending on the option you go for
4: I think you will be better off buying a small car like a toyota tazz going for around R55000
5: school fees, my daughter is 3y and goes to a montessori, it is R3000/month
6: electricity: most of the places have elec incl in rent, but if prepaid you looking at R1500/ month +/-
7: most places do not have gas hob to cook with (its electric) but a 9kg bottle of gas will cost you just under R200 and you ll probably need 2 a month to cook with

8: Phone. DO NOT go with vodacom they r a rip off or get a pre paid phone ( phone arent cheap here)

If you live far from work, petrol can be a big expense

You probably looking at a R20000 all expenses inclusive a month to live decently!


i hope this help

Take care
Internet: you can get away with R400/month i reckon


----------



## gushungo (Sep 3, 2012)

gunther13 said:


> it all depends where you wanna stay
> 
> 1:A 2 bedroom flat, on average goes for R5500


Per bedroom !!!

The OP asked for where middle class people stayed. When I was looking I was finding the cheapest 1 bed flats were 6k-7k and 2 bed were 9k-10k. More typically this was 9k-10k for 1 bed and 13k-15k for 2 bed. This was in nice areas like Illovo, Birdhaven, etc - but still definitely not the most expensive.


----------



## gunther13 (Sep 13, 2012)

no R5500for the whole flat

illovo is quite an expensive area

look at randburg, you have descent places there, i am staying in randburg, it is nicely located close to sandton,close to shopping malls, inside the highway, traffic is ok if i may say!

RAndburg area:
Fairland, crsta, kelland, malanshof, bromhof, northriding, robindale, randpark....


----------



## Deansharma (Oct 21, 2012)

Rajiv Ji

Please share your findings I'm in the same situation 
What is your experience 
Did u move to Joburg and how's the place , will look forward meeting you sometime 

Regards
Dhawal


----------

